# Sailing the St. Lawrence River



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m thinking of trying a trip from the Western end of Lake Erie to
Newfoundland via the Welland Canal, Lake Ontario, Thousand Islands,
and the St.Lawrence River. I''m looking for any sort of advice, warnings,
suggestions, things I''ll need, books to read that might help me plan, etc. I''m
looking to make the trip next summer, and it will probably be mainly
singlehanded on my Cape Dory 26. I''d like to anchor where possible and
safe rather than hop from marina to marina -- mainly to keep the cost down,
but also because I think it might be more fun to try it. To return to Ohio I''d like to
sail upriver to the Richelieu River/Canal and cut over to Lake Champlain
and the NY State Barge Canal to Buffalo and home on Lake Erie if possible. If anyone
has tried such a trip or even part of it and has suggestions for me please
don''t be shy -- any ideas appreciated. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## mema (Aug 18, 2001)

Hi, I also live on the western end of Lake Erie at mouth of Detroit River in Ontario. Crewed last year from Kingston, Ontario...down the St. Lawrence River to Newfoundland, returning up the Erie Canal... the trip you are describing... but left from Lake Ontario. Would be happy to share some of my trip with you ... email me at [email protected] if you would like. I would love to do this trip again...was wonderful. good luck to you...you will enjoy. mare


----------



## Davekagi (Jan 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to sail or motor the St. Lawrence seaway with the mast up. I would like to try that route to Florida if I can keep the mast up on my 1979 S2 11.0 A. I will be starting from Winthrop Harbor, IL.
Thank you for your response.
Dave Keaggy


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

See this thread... http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/31776-lake-ontario-st-lawrence-atlantic.html


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

*Sailing the St Lwrence*

I sailed the St Lawrence two years ago last September, with the mast up the whole way. There is a tourist magazine out of the St. Lawrence which I found better then the charts, with information of when to go where to stay and what pit falls there were out there. If you are coming to St. Johns, there is no public dock it is under construction, myself have found myself in Quidi Vidi safe. If you wish more info and contacts I would be pleased to provide. Right now there are a lot of ice bergs passing by a great sight.

S/V The Artful Dodger


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

*Sailing the St Lawrence*

Just another note there s a book out titled "No More Mondays" written by Lavonne Misner who sailed from Duluth out the great lakes as well the St Lawrence, with a very good account. very good reading and informative.

S/V The Artful Dodger


----------



## Columbia9_6 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes, you can sail the St. Lawrence with your mast up. Ships come in from the ocean and go to Chicago. Anywhere on the St. Lawrence Seaway you have clearance above and below the water for an ocean going cargo vessel.

Check out the Down East Cruising route for a detailed plan of the trip. They include the Lake Champlain shortcut as well as the typical barge canal to Oswego route. You could also continue on the barge canal to Tonawanda (Buffalo) to reach lake Erie. The Trent-Severn does not have enough depth for most sailboats.


----------

